

Ask HN: Advice on the first steps for starting up in India - mvp

I am looking for any advice you guys can offer - especially from those who are based in India.<p>I'm deliberately not asking open ended question so that you can tell me the first thing that comes to your mind.<p>Thanks.
======
happyman
This is what came to my mind: Move out of India.
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1088538>

------
pranavrc
Move to a place where there's a good load of startup culture around, so you
can network a bit. Bangalore, for starters.

~~~
mvp
thanks pranavrc

------
mvp
I obviously meant I'm asking an open ended question. Can we not edit a post
after submitting it?

------
cloudsuite
if you don't have a location preference, of course Bangalore makes a perfect
choice. Can find good incubation facilities and loads of advisers which are
key. Also good access to Angels and VCs makes it easy to raise seed funding

------
kashrr
I came across this sometime back, <http://www.startupvillage.in/about-us/> Not
sure how good or effective it is.

What i have heard is that you start in a place like Bangalore or Pune where
there is already a community and infrastructure around startups. And that it
is just way harder to do it in other places (i am assuming this mainly
pertains to attracting talent).

~~~
mvp
thanks kashrr

~~~
mvp
Do you know of any well known facilities provider - desk space and internet -
to be used by individual hackers (in Pune/Bangalore) ?

